# immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze



## Erdmuta (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben Helferleins 

Wir bauen uns gerade an der Terrasse einen Windschutzzaun, da hinter unserem Haus ein wahnsinnig großes Feld ist und uns der Wind nur so um die Ohren weht. Selbst Markise und Sonnenschirm halten ihm nicht Stand 
Nun wollen wir aber nicht immer nur den Zaun sehen. Daher suche ich geeignete Rankenpflanzen, die aber nicht von unten her verholzen, sondern vom Boden her nach oben wachsen und immer Laub haben und nicht kahl werden. Ich speziell habe da eventuell an die Pflanzen gedacht, die immer so schön an den Autobahn-Lärmschutzdingsda-Dingern hängen oder ranken. Ist, glaube ich, wilder __ Wein :?
Es müssten aber Pflanzen sein, die die volle Mittagssonne abkönnen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar wertvolle Ratschläge


----------



## Vera44 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

Hallo Uta!

Wie wäre es mit einer immergrünen Clematis? Es gibt verschiedene Sorten. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr. eine mit großen Blättern gekauft. Da kannst Du ja mal googln. Es gibt einige immergrüne blühende __ Kletterpflanzen. Ich habe noch eine, weiss aber nicht wie sie heißt. - Gefallen macht schön. Ich gucke morgen mal aufs Ettikett!


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

Hallo,

__ immergrün ist so ein Problem bei Rankpflanzen. 
Ich kenne eigentlich nur __ Efeu. Es gibt eine einheimische Art, die blüht und Früchte trägt. Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan von jeglichen __ Waldreben. Auch hier gibt es eine immergrüne. Ich habe z.B.: __ Kiwi+Clematis, Hopfen+Clematis, Rose+Clematis. Werden beide gleichzeitig gepflanzt funktioniert es gut.
Lonicera läßt sich gut formen und ist sehr widerstansfähig.
Die Trompetenblume wird von allen Insekten geliebt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

 Uta, 
was da an den Lärmschutzwallen rankt ist oft Knöterich (Polygonum) = nicht __ immergrün und wächst wie irre, da bräuchtest dann gleich `ne Machete dazu 
aber warum unbedingt "immer Laub"?
Im Herbst/Winter sitzt Du eher nicht auf der Terrasse und im Frühjahr/Sommer hättest dann ja Laub und je nach dem auch (duftenden) Blüten.
Bei mir spendet Wisteria sinensis auf der Terrasse (Süden, volle Sonne) Schatten, die wächst zwar auch wie wild, aber mit Rückschnitt im Herbst (und das ordentlich) geht`s schon. Zur Zeit blüht sie und duftet super. Und im August blüht sie noch mal. Von unten her verholzt die Pflanze, schiebt aber von unten immer neue belaubte Triebe.
Mit Clamatis habe ich kein Glück, das wird bei mir nix. 
Richtige Weinreben gedeihen bei mir auch an der Terrasse, die Früchte sind zwar klein, aber fein, (zur Freude meiner Kids und der Vögel) und die Blätter werden ordentlich groß und die kannst dann zu Dolmas (gefüllte Weinblätter) verarbeiten...
:cu Andrea


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

guten morgen uta 

es gibt schon einige immergrüne __ kletterpflanzen, aber ob da nun eine dabei ist, die zu deinen wünschen passt? 

* efeu* mag nicht wirklich gerne volle sonne hätte allerdings wiederum den vorteil, dass es "echt __ immergrün" ist und nicht nur "so halb", wie manch anderes, was als immergrün verkauft wird. wenn du efeu versuchen möchtest, würde ich das ganz normale 0815- dunkelgrüne nehmen, das ist am robustesten. 

*geissblatt* gibt es eine immergrüne sorte, lonicera henryi. die sieht zwar den winter über einigermaßen grün aus, aber dafür im frühjahr schauderhaft, da sie sich oft sehr schwer tut, die alten blätter loszuwerden, wenn die neuen triebe kommen und dann immer irgendwie aussieht, als wollte sie nicht leben und nicht sterben. diese schauderhafte optik hat sich bei uns immer bis in den juni rein gehalten, daher habe ich meine an der terrassenseite gerade rausgerissen, wenn es dich interessiert, hab ich aber von den letzten jahren fotos! 

* feuerdorn* ist zwar eigenltich keine kletterpflanze, lässt sich aber gut an einem rankgerüst, einer wand oder ähnlichem spalierartig erziehen. ist immergrün und sieht aufgrund der roten beeren im herbst und frühen winter das ganze jahr prima aus! 

*kriechspindel* - euonymus fortunei lässt sich auch gut als kletterpflanze an spalieren, wänden oder ähnlichem "erziehen", wächst aber eher langsam. ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit der *kriechmispel* - cotoneaster dammeri 

*immergrüne clematis* - gibt es wie ja schon erwähnt wurde einige arten, allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass diese aus neuseeland, australien usw.. stammen und hier bei uns nur in  recht milden klimazonen winterhart sind. die temperaturgrenzen werden ungefähr bei -8° bis -15° angegeben. bei kälteren temperaturen frieren die oberirdischen pflanzenteile ab, womit sich dann auch das thema "immergrün" erledigt hat.

ich glaube ich würde entweder den dunkelgrünen 0815-efeu oder feuerdorn nehmen und diesen immergrünen kletterer dann entweder mit einer clematis alpina art (die vertragen sehr gut sonne) oder einjährigen kletterpflanzen (wie z.b kapuzinerkresse, da bräuchtest im frühjahr nur ne hand voll samen hinwerfen und bisschen feucht halten) kombinieren.


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

Hallo Uta,

das wäre evtl. auch etwas für Dich: 
Kletterspindelstrauch (Euonymus fortunei) - gibt es auch mit panaschierten Blättern.
Mag volle Sonne und ist __ immergrün. - Den evtl. mit einem hübschen Blühranker wie Clematis o.ä. kombinieren?

Edit sagt:
Anja nannte diesen schon - aber doppelt hält evtl. besser.


----------



## Erdmuta (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

 an alle
sind ja supertolle Vorschläge, werde mich dann mal auf die Suche machen, was sich da so dahinter versteckt.
Also unser __ Efeu mickert hier so vor sich hin, er zeigt wenig Wuchsfreude, weder in der Sonne noch im Schatten. 
Von Clematis wurde mir abgeraten, wegen der prallen Sonne.


----------



## Conny (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

Hallo Uta,

Clematis mögen kühle Füße. Also entweder irgendetwas pflanzen oder etwas davor stellen oder mit Mulch schattieren. Es gibt sogar schon fertige Halbschalen aus Terrakotta  in diesem Laden


----------



## Erdmuta (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: immergrüne und winterharte Rankenpflanze*

An der Terrasse waren ursprünglich zwei Stufen. Da haben wir die Steine rausgemacht und in der oberen Stufe würden die Pflanzen reinkommen. Die hätten dann bis auf die wenige Abendsonne nur Schatten, bedingt dann auch durch den Windschutz. Sie sollen dann nur auf der Sonnenseite, was dann zum Sitzen gedacht ist, ranken und den Windschutz etwas optisch verdecken. Für dieses Jahr probieren wir jetzt erst einmal was einjähriges. Da schauen wir mal, ob der Windschutz wirklich einen Sichtschutz braucht. Ansonsten wäre was nicht so Getier anziehendes ganz brauchbar. Die Clematis von Schwiema ist ganz schön verholzt und das schon nach 2 Jahren. Sieht nicht mehr unbedingt schön aus.


----------

